# Bottle baby... What to feed?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

Yesterday we made the trip to get our show wethers low and behold I came back home with a bottle baby. The breeder sent her home with some kid replacer but I've been reading and saw that replacers aren't all that good for babies because of soy. The doeling is a week old and boy is she playful. The breeder said she hadn't been scouring and was doing good. She'scurrently on manna pro kid replacer... not sure if thats a good one or not.

What do you feed and why? 

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well when we first started with goats we had two bottle wethers and we used Manna-Pro.... not sure how good it is... the wethers we 'dripping' with lice and were sick wen we got them(and the lady we got them from tryed to cover up and say the car ride home would make them sick... :angry: lets just say I would NEVER recomend her to anyone!) the last bottle baby we had we useed milk from our doe..... sorry prob. not much help......


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I feed the kid milk replacer cause I don't see anything wrong with it. My opinion only. Whatever you decide, make the change gradually or you will probably see scours, even between brands of milk replacer. A quick feed change on a baby is a good way to get a bout of scours started....personal experience speaking there.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

MHO as well. I would never feed a baby goat milk replacer. But then I would never feed a human baby formula either.
My choice in order of preference would be:
raw goat milk
raw cows milk
pasturized cows milk
formula


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Mojo was raised exclusively on Manna Pro Unimilk. I think it worked well for us!! :thumb: He was NEVER sick from it either. This was his profile pic at 6 months :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I would not use replacer either. I've heard some BAD stuff about it. Our babies are raised on vitamin D cows milk and goats milk. If you don't have any goat milk I would give straight cows milk.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Lost Prairie said:


> I would not use replacer either. I've heard some BAD stuff about it. Our babies are raised on vitamin D cows milk and goats milk. If you don't have any goat milk I would give straight cows milk.


Ditto. I would feed goats milk first and foremost, then go to whole cows milk. Some of us aren't that lucky to either have dairy goats in milk, or a place to get good goat milk. Right now all my dairy does are dry/pregnant and my friend is having to use all of her milk to make cheese, she doesn't even have enough to bottle feed her kids so she is using whole milk. So our bottle baby is eating whole milk. He is huge at just two and a half weeks.

I've never had good results with replacer.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use myenberg powdered goat milk. It is goat milk in powder form. It is not a replacer. Has worked well for me.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I used Save a Kid replacer and didn't have one problem. Replacers have come a long way, and one made specifically for goats is not a bad thing. My doe was 100 pounds when her sister (raised on goat milk) was only 85 pounds at 8 mo old. You just need to follow directions . . . 

If she is already on it, and doing well then I would leave her on it.


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

I have used Manna Pro kid replacer and some have had scours and some not. I lady I talked to told me a recipe of One gallon whole milk, 1/2 gallon whole buttermilk and one 12oz. can of evaporated milk. She said they won't get the scours with this. She was right. I have 3 babies on it now and they are doing great. No scours.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She's doing really good so far so I think I'll keep her on it. She hasn't scoured yet but I'll keep a close eye on her. Thanks again


----------

